# [SOLVED] Unable to connect: wireless router.



## Mazh (Oct 5, 2007)

Hi to everyone,

My current problem is this following:

I'm getting 2 laptops and 3 desktop computers.

My router is a WRT54GS with the last firmware in it I just updated recently.

All my physical connection works properly except when I'm trying to connect to my network with my 2 laptops. I'm able to connect to my neighbors but in the list where you have to update and all the wireless network listed, if I click mine, I'm unable to get simply connected.

I already tried to unplug the router, change few settings with disabling the security, resiting the cisco seurity etc. and nothing worked. 

I doubt this is occasioned due to my recent firmware update. 

Cordially, Mazh

p.s Just another question with a trouble I had in the past, so if someone have any ideas, this would be great to answer me with few tips.

In the past, when I was trying to connect more than 3 connections to my router, it was impossible for the 3th computer to have access to internet or through any LAN games. It was the same with the wireless. Once I had more than 3 connections on my router, others was unable to connect, even if I was trying to set an local IP to each of them.

Now that I have updated my firmware it seems to get fixed, but I still worry when I'm doing a big network with friends. Thanks


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Unable to connect: wireless router.*

There should be no issue with more than three connection to a router.

The first thing to do with wireless connection issues is to disable any MAC filtering, encryption, and SSID hiding. Get it working unprotected, then add in encryption. If you use WPA/WPA2 encryption with a strong key, you can forget the other measures, they're anemic at best, and also make it harder for you to use your own network.


----------



## Mazh (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Unable to connect: wireless router.*

Thanks for replying,

I think this is a "check box" problem, indeed. I recently played with mac filters, so I think i've found the problem, I can't understand really why this is happening, this is a bit strange, but glad to hear your answer. 

I'm going to work on that, 
cordially, Mazh


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Unable to connect: wireless router.*

I'd lose MAC filtering. The only real wireless security is WPA or WPA2 encryption.


----------



## Mazh (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Unable to connect: wireless router.*

It was my mac filter, when I disabled it, everything worked fine. 

Thanks for your advice John.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

*Re: Unable to connect: wireless router.*

You're welcome. :smile:


----------

